# Budgie wont come out of cage



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a fairly new budgie, about a week in my care, and she is a friendly gal. she doesnt bite. she knows to step up when my finger is by her, but she wont come out of the cage. i will get her on my finger and then as soon as i pull her out of the cage she jumps back into the cage. If i manage to get her out of the cage, she attempts to fly back and because she is clipped, she ends up on the carpet and runs and hides. i understand this probably mean she is just scared of me right now but are there any tips for where i start, a process, something. any help or steps is so appreciated. i had to get rid of my parrotlet because he was aggressive and wouldnt tame so i dont want to do the same thing with this bird. :rainbow:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Please stop trying to force your budgie out of their cage (safe haven) at this time. We recommend they that the first couple weeks at least, should be the adjustment period. The time when your new budgie will be acclimating to the new environment and routine. She needs time to observe you and her surroundings to become more comfortable. Taming and coming out of the cage is not something she's ready to do. Always respect your budgie's wishes. When the time comes, you can leave the cage door open for a while (while youre there to supervise) and see if she wants to venture out. If not, then close the door and try again later that day or th next day.

Have you read over the Stickies that we suggested you do when you signed up? You will find the entire *"List of Stickies"* under the Site Information section, and the General Budgie Talk section of the forum. The you will find answers to many basic questions such as the one you're asking, in the Stickies under Taming and Bonding.

We've provided this great amount of reliable information for quick reference.. please take advantage of it!


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

The Parrot store i purchased her from said that she was okay to start working with so i was just listening to a very smart lady that seems to be knowledgeable. The first day she was already stepping up and coming out of her cage on my finger and playing on me so i was a little worried about us taking a step backwards. i had a really horrible experience with my previous bird and he led me to purchasing annie, so i guess you could say i’m just extremely anxious that she won’t tame like my previous parrotlet. but i’m guessing that if she’s already stepping up VERY willingly, she should be okay?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I agree with Julie, that it's best to not "make" her come out of her cage for now. As noted the cage is security and in bringing her out of the cage, she's becoming less secure in what you're doing. When she really bonds with you, which she "chooses" to do, she'll want to be with you and come out on her own, hang out with you, and view you as part of her flock. Right now she can be called tame, but not really bonded. This will come with some more time. You can't bully a budgie. I know you'll have a lot of fun with her as she matures.


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

philw said:


> I agree with Julie, that it's best to not "make" her come out of her cage for now. As noted the cage is security and in bringing her out of the cage, she's becoming less secure in what you're doing. When she really bonds with you, which she "chooses" to do, she'll want to be with you and come out on her own, hang out with you, and view you as part of her flock. Right now she can be called tame, but not really bonded. This will come with some more time. You can't bully a budgie. I know you'll have a lot of fun with her as she matures.


How long does the bonding typically take? i know it's different for all, but maybe a range?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It really seems like you aren't willing to take the advice you've been given, although you're asking. We are being truthful about what we're saying, although you'd rather hear confirmation of what the lady at the store told you.

Again, it is "best" to let your budgie settle in the new environment and routine _before_ attempting to train your budgie. She just isn't comfortable enough yet to do what you want her to do.

Sometimes budgies act more tame at first than they are, out of submission because they're not confident in their surroundings yet. If that's not the case, and Annie is truly a little tame at this point, she is still telling you that she is not comfortable and ready to venture out of her safety zone now.

Many tame budgies will even become a little less tame as they hit maturity and become more independent. Keep in mind too, not all budgies choose to bond with humans. I hope for your sake that Annie will eventually be an indivdual who chooses to bond to you, but it's a slow process. You realize they're all different, and there are also many factors determining how fast a budgie will bond to you. It is impossible to really say. IF you have an indivdual who will eventually have interest in a bond with a human, it _will most likely_ take months. It takes time for any pet to trust and know you enough to really bond. Then keep in mind how much more unnatural it is for a wild prey animal.

This is the List of Stickies that you've been asked to read: https://www.talkbudgies.com/site-information/381209-list-stickies.html About 2/3 down the page you will find "Training and Bonding". You will find some good suggestions on what you're asking in those links. Talk Budgies is full of resources and answers, and we are a bit different than most forums, in that we expect members to be proactive and try to find the answers by reading the material we provide, before asking common questions.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Bailey and :welcome: to the forums!

You definitely need to take a step back with your little one. You shouldn't even be attempting to tame her for several weeks after you bring her home. The first few weeks are to ensure she becomes comfortable with her new home and surroundings, and to your presence in the room with her. You should, during this time, read, talk, and sit with her so she starts to feel comfortable with you, but do NOT put your hand in the cage or attempt to tame her. She'll let you know when she's ready to move on, and it will be a few weeks. 

You need to make sure you're always going at her pace. This will not happen overnight, in fact, it may take months before your little girl is comfortable enough to trust you and that is perfectly normal. You can't rush her or you'll never earn her trust. 

Julie has given excellent advice and resources above. Please read through all of it to ensure you understand the next steps for bonding with your sweet girl! Also, be sure to read through the other budgie articles and stickies we have on here to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers and best wishes with Annie


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi Bailey and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i undo the damage i've already done?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, it's not too late! You just have to let her be for a few weeks without opening her cage or trying to take her out. During this time (as long as it takes for her to be comfortable with you sitting next to her cage and talking to her), read, talk, sing to her etc. 

You'll be able to see when she is ready for next steps because she will be relaxed and comfortable eating, playing, sleeping, etc. while you're sitting by her cage or are in the room. Just give her time and she'll settle in


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

StarlingWings said:


> Yes, it's not too late! You just have to let her be for a few weeks without opening her cage or trying to take her out. During this time (as long as it takes for her to be comfortable with you sitting next to her cage and talking to her), read, talk, sing to her etc.
> 
> You'll be able to see when she is ready for next steps because she will be relaxed and comfortable eating, playing, sleeping, etc. while you're sitting by her cage or are in the room. Just give her time and she'll settle in


thank you! guess i better find a good book &#128578;


----------

